# my reptile room



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

as most of you know i have a rather large collection so i just thought it would be nice if i shared a few photos of my reptile room with you so you can see it through my eyes. if anyone wants to know what is in certain tanks ill be more than happy to run through. the 4 big black vivs are home made ones what do peole think? let me know what you think of the set ups be honest i can take constructive criticism.



view from the doorway.




view from corner to the right of the door when looking into the room.




view of left hand wall when standing in the doorway. yes there is a window behind those tanks.




view from corner immediatly opposite open door.

well what do you think????


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a lot of tanks!!! :shock:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

silver if you look at the last picture and click on it to view it larger than the 3rd tank from the left at the top has my mornings geckos in it and the top tank in the corner with the reddish glow is where my dune geckos are.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I thought that reddish one would be the dune geckos  Is that just a normal fish tank they're in?

I'll have to get some photos of my set of...3 vivariums....when I get the prices of the two new ones I want made of course :roll:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

yep just a simple converted 12"by 18" fishtank.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

not bad, was looking at just converting a fish tank for them, then found that my local pet shop (apparently) can get my custom made glass vivariums, might fall back on the fish tank conversion idea though if I don't hear anything from them.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW, thats a lot of tanks ace, i bet your electric bill is massive, as for the set ups they all fantastic but whats in them :lol: apart from that, that room looks brilliant...................


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW ACE!!!!
That is fantastic!!!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice!!! A lot tidier than mine... :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

well here goes for the constructive criticism.......only joking it all looks fab i wish i had a room like that..


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive just got one thing to say dude.........

IM FOOKING ENVIOUS YOU LUCKY BARSTEWARD..... :rotfl:


----------



## jonporter (Mar 27, 2006)

that looks like a dream for all of us that we cud never ahcheve


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Great rep room Ace, very impressed.........


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

very jelous ace cant wait untill we can afford bigger house so i can have a dedicated rep room. warrens just starting to say no more but im sure i can twist him around my finger for just a little while longer. set-ups look good from what i can see but show us all some of the occupants.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

thats a cool room u got there! can u come round my house and persuade my mrs that we need a rep room here????


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Those photos do that room no justice :lol:


----------

